# Emperor Tetra and Red Cherry Shrimp



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just wonder if Emperor Tetra eats Cherry Shrimps or they could be keep in an small tank (5 Gallon).


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't answer whether they will or won't but I can say this...IME most tetra's prefer schools of 6 or more & going by what you have in there already, you might be pushing things if you add too many more fish right away.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

baby shrimps for sure yes, adult sized most likely not but hiding space is always good. chances are you will rarely see baby shrimps unless youre heavily plants with lots of hiding spots via cactus wood or breeding tubes but normal sized shrimps shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

After I did move some plants around and moved the wood to mount some Chrismes Moss 2 Cardinals had hard attack ! the diaed right away! and the other 4 so scared and they hiding behing the wood! I thought if I get some new fishes they may show up again. Currently I have tow Otos and 4 cardinals. if the Emperor are compatible with Cherry Shrimp I like to add 4 Emperor.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

you have 2 otos and 4 cardinals and you want to add 4 more? for a 5g that is overstocking, it's possible to have filtration to upkeep the extra fish amount but in terms of swimming space you are going to make all the fish sad. 2 oto 4 cardinal and some shrimps is probably already the max. you said 2 cardinals died from you just moving plants? fish dying from moving plants isnt very normal, you might want to make sure your tank is actually cycled.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

You're starting to edge into ark mentality there; 2 of this and 2 of that is a little bit of everything, and a lot of nothing. Let the tank settle; let the fish settle in, and don't move stuff around until the cardinals are comfortable in their surroundings, then, if you want, add a couple more CARDINALS.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sure, I leave it as is for couple weeks to Cardinals get confortable again and then I add 2 more cardinal.

YES the tank is cycled and all the parameters are OK. before I move thing around they were happy and swimming around together all the time,and when I finished ,I saw two dead on the top! am not sure what happend to them, but I am sure it wasn't about water chemistry.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

have you added anything recently? or dosed anything? in terms of tetras they are more comfortable with the same species above 6+ so youre better off with 6+cardinals than 2 cardinal 2 emperor. o and hopefully you didnt wash your hands with soap or anything before you stuck it in the tank to move stuff :O


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL not I did not soap my tank, everything seems normal now, and you are right it is not a good ida to add Emperors later on I will add couple more Cardinals , I really like them  and they ignore shrimps.


----------

